
The State of Serverless - manigandham
https://www.datadoghq.com/state-of-serverless/
======
Ayesh
> AWS Lambda has already been adopted by nearly half of companies with
> infrastructure in AWS

How was this measured? I'm probably friends with wrong people but only a very
small percentage of the AWS users I know do not use lambda.

------
Richicoder
The title should be more something like "The State of AWS Lambda". The
FaaS/Serverless ecosystem is larger than AWS Lambda.

